# Er gehört zu den Guten.



## kimko_379

What is the antonym of "gehören"?:  What verb do you put to fill in the blank of  "Die Guten  ...  ihn." when you want to say the same thing as "Er gehört zu den Guten [Leuten]."?   Is it "enthalten," "einschließen mit," or what?
Was it right to call such semantic relation antonymous?  Is there another term for it?


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> antonym


Usually antonyms describes a pair of terms with opposite meanings to each other.

There is the special (but relatively unknown) term *converses* or _*converse antonyms *_to describe a pair of terms that view the _same relationship_ from an _opposite perspective, for example buy/sell, lend/borrow_.

In your case with persons belonging to a group, there is no good solution that comes to my mind spontaneously.

We would always try to twist the sentence so that "gehören" can be used.


----------



## Boyar

Gute Leute *akzeptieren* ihn als einen von ihnen.


----------



## Perseas

@kimko_379
Is that an exercise from a book?


----------



## kimko_379

Perseas said:


> @kimko_379
> Is that an exercise from a book?


No, sir.  I just wished to know the semantic contents of the grammatical-cases fused/combined/unified in

"Die Jugend (N) ist schön (N and D or L, because the predicate is semantically equivalent to/with "gehört zu schönen Sachen.)."

and 

"Schön (N and what?) ist die Jugend (N and what?)."

where N = nominative, D = dative, and L = (abstract) locative, in the case above:  showing a place in the logical space/Raum or a set/Menge.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> Die Jugend (N) ist schön (N and D or L


_Die Jugend = subject, nominative
ist schön = predicate

ist = finite verb of the predicate
schön = predicative, uninflected (identical to nominative)_


kimko_379 said:


> "Schön (N and what?) ist die Jugend (N and what?)."


Exactly as above. The word order does not change the grammatical functions and declinations.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> _Die Jugend = subject, nominative
> ist schön = predicate
> 
> ist = finite verb of the predicate
> schön = predicative, uninflected (identical to nominative)_
> 
> Exactly as above. The word order does not change the grammatical functions and declinations.


Yes, but  I would like to know the inner SEMANTICAL/cognitive cases structures, not the syntactical cases structures..
What I mean by semantics above is the following (b)'s:
Geoffrey Leech:  "Semantic"-mentioned (a) deep semantics and (b) shallow semantics
Wolfgang Wildgen:  "The Catastrophe-Theoretical Semantics"-named (a) cognitive structures and (b) language structures
Tsugio Sekiguchi-called (a) imi-naiyoo = Bedeutungs-Inhalte = fuhen-teki-imi-keitai = universelle Bedeutungs-(Erscheinungs-)Formen = universal human Denkweisen and (b) kobetsu-teki imi-keitai = einzelsprachige Bedeutungs-(Erscheinungs-)Formen = language-specific/einzelsprachige Denkweisen


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> but I would like to know the inner SEMANTICAL/cognitive cases structures, not the syntactical cases structures..


I don' know the concept, I am afraid.

Could you be so kind as to give one or two examples with their proper solution?


----------



## Hutschi

kimko_379 said:


> What is the antonym of "gehören"?:  What verb do you put to fill in the blank of  "Die Guten  ...  ihn." when you want to say the same thing as "Er gehört zu den Guten [Leuten]."?   Is it "enthalten," "einschließen mit," or what?
> Was it right to call such semantic relation antonymous?  Is there another term for it?


Hi, there is no one word antonym. But "gehören nicht/nicht gehören" as negation is a kind of antonym.


"Er gehört zu den Guten [Leuten]. " -> Er gehört nicht zu den Guten.
But there is a real antonym here: gut-schlecht.
"Er gehört zu den Schlechten".


"Die Guten schließen ihn ein" is possible but not idiomatic in our context. "Umschließen" is possible in other context.
_Die Guten schließen ihn ein._ - This is blocked in our context because of the homonym j_emanden einschließen=to lock in somebody._


In our context it is (see Duden | umschließen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft)  "einschließen, in sich begreifen, zum Inhalt haben".
But it does not work well.

A possible sentence is "Das Gute schließt das Böse (in sich) ein. (a paradoxical sentence.)

_Gute Umgangsformen schließen Höflichkeit ein. _(idiomatic form, example for usage.)

_edit: small sequence and format changes._


----------



## kimko_379

Thank you so much every time, sir!
What do you say if you want to say "(The element) a   belongs to (the set) A.", and conversely, "A   includes(?)/has_as_a_member/element   a." in German?


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> I don' know the concept, I am afraid.
> 
> Could you be so kind as to give one or two examples with their proper solution?


Excuse me my inability to do so; when I show (in my posts of questions on one language) some exemplifying sentences in other languages, somebody (the Forums manager?) deletes the examples-including posts, plus, I fail to think up any examples on the German grammar in answer to your plea.  But, if that somebody allows the info below, please see the examples of English and Japanese  (Sorry if the messages are too long and bulky!)  :
https://forum.wordreference.com/conversations/february-2022.1616506/#convMessage-1861634
The answers are in my 7-9th posts in the above conversation.

By the way, the above (b)'s must have included Leo Weisgerber's "die völkische sprachliche Zwischenwelt," I believe.


----------



## kimko_379

Then, what converse antonym(s) do you use, if you begin the sentence with "Die Menge A ... " when you mean, "Die Elemente/Mitglieder(?)  a, b, c, ... gehören zur Menge A."?  There must be SOME converse(s), I presume?


----------



## Hutschi

"Die leere Menge" is one of the antonyms, another one is  "die Komplementmenge". But both work (with very few exceptions) in Maths only.


----------



## Hutschi

kimko_379 said:


> Thank you so much every time, sir!
> What do you say if you want to say "(The element) a   belongs to (the set) A.", and conversely, "A   includes(?)/has_as_a_member/element   a." in German?


Das Element a gehört zur Menge A. (Die Menge) A enthält als Element/das Element a".


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> Das Element a gehört zur Menge A. (Die Menge) A enthält als Element/das Element a".


Then, would it not be able to be used to solve my original problem?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das Element a gehört zur Menge A. (Die Menge) A enthält als Element/das Element a".


Yes, that is the mathematical way to do it.



kimko_379 said:


> Then, would it not be used to solve my original problem?


With your title sentence this phrasing does not work, unfortunately.

_ Die Guten enthalten ihn._

But, "die Guten" is a weird phrasing to start with.

A sentence that does work:

_Unter den Demonstranten war auch wieder Herbert._


----------



## berndf

kimko_379 said:


> What is the antonym of "gehören"?:  What verb do you put to fill in the blank of  "Die Guten  ...  ihn." when you want to say the same thing as "Er gehört zu den Guten [Leuten]."?   Is it "enthalten," "einschließen mit," or what?
> Was it right to call such semantic relation antonymous?  Is there another term for it?


There is no verbal antonym. You simply insert _nicht_: _Er gehört nicht zu den Guten_. Depending on what you want to say, you can use the antonym of the adjective (_gut-böse_): _Er gehört zu den Bösen_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> There is no verbal antonym. You simply insert _nicht_:


That's not what he meant.

He does not look for antonyms but for converses. Exactly this mathematical relation in everyday German:

_X ist ein Element von A. 
A enthält X_

There are semantical converses like this:

_A ist Schüler von B.
B ist Lehrer von A.

A ist Vater von B.
B ist Tochter/Sohn/Kind von A._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> He does not look for antonyms but for converses.


I see.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> _Die Guten schließen ihn ein._ - This is blocked in our context because of the homonym j_emanden einschließen=to lock in somebody._


According to WR Dictionary (''include'') _einschließen _would work in this case, though:


*include [sb]⇒* _vtr_ (have as participant)jnd einschließen _Vt, sepa_ When the boys play together, they never include their sister. Wenn die Jungs zusammen spielen, schließen sie nie ihre Schwester ein.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Wenn die Jungs zusammen spielen, schließen sie nie ihre Schwester ein.


Not idiomatic at all. No one would say that. That doesn't work. Grammatically fine, but idiomatically weird.

_Wenn die Jungs zusammen spielen, darf ihre Schwester nie mitmachen/mitspielen_.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Not idiomatic at all


Then it's clear that the WRDict. has chosen an example which is not idiomatic… (and contains also a mysterious ''ihre'': the sister of an unknown girl, or do all players (brothers?) have just one sister?).


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Then it's clear that the WRDict. has chosen an example which is not idiomatic


_ Wenn die Jungs zusammen spielen, schließen sie nie ihre Schwester ein._

The only way this could be idiomatic is if the context implied the meaning "they never lock up their sister (in her room)". But the meaning "include her in the play" is not possible.



bearded said:


> and contains also a mysterious ''ihre'': the sister of an unknown girl, or do all players (brothers?) have just one sister?


I understood at least that "die Jungs" must be brothers. Many parents say that about their sons when they talk in plural. So it would be the same one sister to all of them. But yes, the example is weird and misleading in several aspects.


----------



## Alemanita

Im gesprochenen Deutsch weiche ich manchmal auf "mit einschließen" aus, damit der Satz eineindeutig bleibt: Wenn ich X mache/sonstiges beliebiges Verb, schließe ich nie meine kleinen Kinder mit ein. Damit ist klar, dass to include gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> He does not look for antonyms but for converses. Exactly this mathematical relation in everyday German:
> 
> _X ist ein Element von A.
> A enthält X_
> 
> There are semantical converses like this:
> 
> _A ist Schüler von B.
> B ist Lehrer von A._
> ...



Thanks, Kajjo. Now I understand the question.


----------



## Hutschi

...


bearded said:


> Then it's clear that the WRDict. has chosen an example which is not idiomatic… (and contains also a mysterious ''ihre'': the sister of an unknown girl, or do all players (brothers?) have just one sister?).


Indeed it seems to be a too literal translation. 
 With "mit" it works.

"Einschließen" might work in the given sense in fitting context.

Die Aufgabe schließt ein, dass ich das Buch lese, ehe ich es bespreche.


----------



## elroy

Could we say "Die Guten _umfassen_ ihn"?


----------



## Hutschi

Das hat leider auch eine andere Bedeutung, die es blockiert. (Die wörtlich-bildhafte, dass sie ihn mit ihren Armen umfassen. Wie bei: Seid umschlungen, Millionen ...)

Es würde wahrscheinlich bei entsprechendem Kontext trotzdem funktionieren. Ganz ausschließen will ich es nicht.

Mir fällt aber kein Kontext ein, im Moment.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Could we say "Die Guten _umfassen_ ihn"?


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber es hört sich doch schräg an.


Hutschi said:


> Das hat leider auch eine andere Bedeutung, die es blockiert. (Die wörtlich-bildhafte, dass sie ihn mit ihren Armen umfassen. Wie bei: Seid umschlungen, Millionen ...)


Na ja, wenn aus dem Kontext hervorgeht, wie es gemeint ist, dann wird auch nichts blockiert.


Hutschi said:


> Es würde wahrscheinlich bei entsprechendem Kontext trotzdem funktionieren. Ganz ausschließen will ich es nicht.
> 
> Mir fällt aber kein Kontext ein, im Moment.


So’n philosophischer Text von – sagen wir mal – Heidegger o. ä. Dem würde ich es zutrauen. Der hat gerne mal schräg formuliert.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Could we say "Die Guten _umfassen_ ihn"?


As Hutschi said, I would mean _the good embrace/enfold  him_. The meaning _include_ for _umfassen_ is restricted to certain subject nouns, like _Gruppe, Klasse, Menge, .._.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> As Hutschi said, I would mean _the good embrace/enfold  him_. The meaning _include_ for _umfassen_ is restricted to certain subject nouns, like _Gruppe, Klasse, Menge, .._.


Man könnte behaupten: Die Guten sind eine Gruppe, Klasse, was auch immer. Aber letztlich sehe ich es ähnlich wie du und Hutschi. So eine Formulierung wäre wirklich schräg.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man könnte behaupten: Die Guten sind eine Gruppe, Klasse, was auch immer. Aber letztlich sehe ich es ähnlich wie du und Hutschi. So eine Formulierung wäre wirklich schräg.


Ich sagte das Subjekt muss das *Wort* Gruppe oder eine ähnliches *Wort* sein (_Klasse, Menge_, etc). Es reicht nicht, wenn das Subjekt eine Gruppe bezeichnet. _Die Gruppe der Guten umfasst auch ihn_ wäre z.B. möglich, würde sich aber reichlich gestelzt anhören. Anders ist das wohl nur für Abstrakta, die keine andere Interpretation zulassen. Beispiel: _Die reellen Zahlen umfassen _e_ und _π.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ich sagte das Subjekt muss das *Wort* Gruppe oder eine ähnliches *Wort* sein (_Klasse, Menge_, etc). Es reicht nicht, wenn das Subjekt eine Gruppe bezeichnet.


Einen wie Heidegger würde das nicht kümmern


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Einen wie Heidegger würde das nicht kümmern


Natürlich nicht.


----------

